# What are the risks involved with a 18 year old using tren?



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

19 in about 3 months, got 3 cycles under my belt,how much more dangerous is tren than other steroids such a test


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Also I was thinking of having a low dose of tren acetate, (50ish) eod along with test prop


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

uv already probably done all the damage ur gonna do at 18 with 3 cycles so go for it lol


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

omz187 said:


> Also I was thinking of having a low dose of tren acetate, (50ish) eod along with test prop


I started at 18 and im still al good.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I have no direct experience with Tren, only what I've read on here.

You're 18 & this is what you're gonna try!


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure on using tren - lat blaster, thats why I'm askig questions and researching, and i dont think using juice at my age is as bad as alot of people think it is


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

inflated ego is probaly the biggest side affect


----------



## Akira (Nov 1, 2011)

omz187 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on using tren - lat blaster, thats why I'm askig questions and researching, and i dont think using juice at my age is as bad as alot of people think it is


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

omz187 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on using tren - lat blaster, thats why I'm askig questions and researching, and i dont think using juice at my age is as bad as alot of people think it is


Maybe not, but at 18 you're full of testosterone, why don't you wait a few years have a good diet & train maximally.

Surely doing it all now, leaves nothing for later. Still, what do I know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2012)

Why would an 18 year old even consider Tren unless they plan on competing.


----------



## mjeh87 (Jun 20, 2012)

Test levels f*cked for later life, high bp. Unable to get a hardon n 10yr time. Same as most tbh. Mite not get any sides and be an absolute beast in 10 yrs lol.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Why would an 18 year old even consider Tren unless they plan on competing.


at the age of he is a man, get in clubs, smoke, what ever he wants, so what is different from you using gear to him using gear? there is no difference, i strated aas at 18 and im glad i did, as long as he keeps going to get checked by his gp its all good, i get so pis sed off when i see people saying shi t about 18 year olds using gear when they are using them selfs.

- - - Updated - - -



mjeh87 said:


> Test levels f*cked for later life, high bp. Unable to get a hardon n 10yr time. Same as most tbh. Mite not get any sides and be an absolute beast in 10 yrs lol.


same as someone who is 30, its gona fcuk someone older just as much as him, FACT


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

mjeh87 said:


> Test levels f*cked for later life, high bp. Unable to get a hardon n 10yr timel.


Sounds like me... but never did tren lol. Only joking. Post pics or no 3 cycles.


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

Better then going out and taking coke/drinking every weekend like most 18 years olds so as long as you are not doing that im sure you will be fine.

Did my first cycle at 20 so I guess im kind of guilty aswell.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

Mshadows said:


> Better then going out and taking coke/drinking every weekend like most 18 years olds so as long as you are not doing that im sure you will be fine.
> 
> Did my first cycle at 20 so I guess im kind of guilty aswell.


I agree.


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't get me wrong I like to go out on the weekend, but I'm unemployed and awaiting trial so i spend alot of my time training, and I have ran 3 cycles- 2 of them Ph, I'm on a pct for my testosterone cypiobate cycle right now actually, competing isn't really something I'm interested in I just enjoy training and seeing resuts.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

your 18 stick to test and run an ai don't touch any other drugs not even phs until your around 25 i am 19 and 2 weeks into test e with arimidex and I've read every journal on pubmed on giving test to 14 year old boys for height gain ect and know test with a ai is the safest and best cycle at our age as long as ur not overweight and run an ai you won't get many sides and your height won't be stunted and you'll even gain an inch or two on your spine in height depending how naturally developed you are. just advice from a teen whose took a year out to research effects of test on thousands of people younger than us


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I ran tren at 19, my only regret is stopping training for ages a bit after.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I cant say this is a 100percent fact, but ive read somewhere natural test levels peak between the ages of 25-30years old.. so 18 is pretty young in the schemes of it, so those saying '18 youre full of test.. well maybe not' again I cant back this up right now

I would advise against it, personally, but chances are youre gonna do it anyway lol


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Mm, I'm probably better off running test again, tren doesn't look nice to be ****ed with lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't realy see how tren is labeled as werse than anyother aas realy????

Its very supressive but you cant get any more shut down than shutdown and any aas will shut you down, just run hcg as with any injectable aas..

I don't see a problem


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> at the age of he is a man, get in clubs, smoke, what ever he wants, so what is different from you using gear to him using gear? there is no difference, i strated aas at 18 and im glad i did, as long as he keeps going to get checked by his gp its all good, i get so pis sed off when i see people saying shi t about 18 year olds using gear when they are using them selfs.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


I have to dissagree with this a little. Im no endocrinologist but at 18 your natural hormone levels are still nowhere near settled, and you are nowhere near full bone and frame maturity. Steroids can and do close growth plates prematurely right? And id bet money that changing your hormone balances at 18 is gonna be far more detrimental than somebody of 30 doing it. I could be wrong.

I guess im just bitter because i got my dbol when i was 21 and waited till i was 24 to take it. Knowing that i could have taken it when i got it is really gonna **** me off coz those were 3 ****ing long **** years!

Your gonna die young OP? Mwahahaha


----------



## nellsuk (Dec 18, 2010)

Watch this for some real info....by William Lewellyn, he knows his steroid facts inside out speaking to real british medical experts at a conference.

Also, from my own experience having used steroids from 17 y/o, misguided by a dick of a gym owner when I knew nothing of what they really did, all I can say is young people dont understand the benefits and long term effects on your body. Until you have finished growing naturally, you will never use steroids to their full potential, and get nowehere near what you would from them, if you waited until you have developed properly and trained naturally for at least a few years. using at 18, 19, 20 is just immaturity and impatient. For all of you younger users who think you are fine and all will be well, some of you may be lucky and have no effects, but some like me will end up having irreversible damage to your reproduction system - meaning no kids, stunted growth (ie not grow to your full intended height)...as early use of steroids will shut down your own natural growth in your bones. Many may disagree with me, but having used them misguided from 17-22, then taking many years to reaccess my own needs and goals...only then at 28 did i start using again, after learning and learning about what they really do for me, what works, what doesnt. Now I get the benefits because I know what I want and how it works, albeit a lot harder than it should be because I used too much, too soon & too young.

Thats just my rant, if you disagree then I have no problem with that. I just go on personal experience.

My advice - which I know young lads won't take on board these days....wait, eat, train hard and grow with what youve got for a few years at least, then think hard about it after that!

Neil


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Tbh I don't know if tren is more dangerous than other steroids, but the list of side effects is longer lol, and I'm definitly going to do another cycle, this posts not about weather inshould do it or not, just trenbolone


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

omz187 said:


> Tbh* I don't know if tren is more dangerous than other steroids*, but the list of side effects is longer lol, and I'm definitly going to do another cycle, this posts not about weather inshould do it or not, just trenbolone


steroids aint dangerous , booze **** and chips cause more deaths mate


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

mmm that's beleivable but I also smoke and drink lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> at the age of he is a man, get in clubs, smoke, what ever he wants, so what is different from you using gear to him using gear?


Only by law, you do not mature in to a full physical adult until around 24-28 (obviously there is the odd exception). Excessive testosterone actually advances muscle maturity and affect bones as well (which likewise are not developed and as dense as a true adult) and long term studies have shown those who are exposed to large quantities (more so than the majority naturally produce) have a trend towards a shorter lifespan.

To put it metaphorically it is like building a house but not waiting for the cement that binds it all to go off; it will in the end fall down quicker.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Excessive testosterone actually advances muscle maturity and affect bones as well (which likewise are not developed and as dense as a true adult) and long term studies have shown those who are exposed to large quantities (more so than the majority naturally produce) have a trend towards a shorter lifespan.


guess that is why there is no old people on UKM.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Personally I'd say stay away from tren, not because of your age but because it doesn't agree with me and I won't be using it again until I absolutely feel the need for it. Maybe you'll be fine on it, who knows?

Methyl-Tren pre-workout is another story altogether though


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

When you say you're unemployed and awaiting trial does that mean I'll be paying my taxes for you to take steroids then for your court case?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Let me guess, you're awaiting trail for an assault related incident?


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Not an assault charge no.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Yo im 18 on my first cycle atm, coming to an end, using tren/test/mast, has been amazing so far lol, currently blasting hcg before i come off  . gained about 12 pounds and then ive been cutting, but my weight has not gone down at all, in the past 3-4 weeks, but im much leaner, its pretty crazy. (most deffinately in a caloric deficit before anyone jumps at me  )


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HodgesoN said:


> I started at 18 and im still al good.


Really?

Were you not diagnosed with psychosis or something just a day or so ago from using a gram of tren a week?


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I don't realy see how tren is labeled as werse than anyother aas realy????
> 
> Its very supressive but you cant get any more shut down than shutdown and any aas will shut you down, just run hcg as with any injectable aas..
> 
> I don't see a problem


Couldn't agree more with this. I'm also guilty of this. I'm 20 YO, 21 in two months. I'm 5 cycles in, just started Slin.

I can appreciate your Test levels maybe lower than a natty in 10 years time, and there are risks associated with it, yes. I've run Tren from cycle one, I actually find Test sides to be worse than Tren. I've never understood people getting massively worked up about Tren. I see people running 1G of Test and scared of running 200-300mg Tren.... Maybe it doesn't agree with a lot of people but really do disagree with it being that much worse.

As said previously if you aren't out caining coke and drinking yourself stupid you have nothing to worry about. Your trying to adopt a healthier style of living, decent diets, consistent excersise and rest. Tren will be fine.

So long as you are mature about it, and your ready to accept that your test levels maybe be lower when your older with risk of TRT potentially. Don't let Tren put you off.

Follow the correct procedure for PCT, use AI's and you won't know what the fuss is about, it's people that ditch all the quality advice given here and go all out without PCT or giving a damn that 9/10 have problems.

I'll argue that case into the ground.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> I started at 18 and im still al good.


you only look about 12 now


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> at the age of he is a man, get in clubs, smoke, what ever he wants, so what is different from you using gear to him using gear? there is no difference, i strated aas at 18 and im glad i did, as long as he keeps going to get checked by his gp its all good, i get so pis sed off when i see people saying shi t about 18 year olds using gear when they are using them selfs.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -



HodgesoN said:


> at the age of he is a man, get in clubs, smoke, what ever he wants, so what is different from you using gear to him using gear? there is no difference, i strated aas at 18 and im glad i did, as long as he keeps going to get checked by his gp its all good, i get so pis sed off when i see people saying shi t about 18 year olds using gear when they are using them selfs.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## ookaak (Nov 11, 2010)

The main consideration should be, have I finished growing? From the age of 19 - 21 I grew 3 inches in height. Unless the stated side effect of steroids shutting off your growth plates is incorrect then that should of been your main consideration. Having most probably already done the damage I would say it will be fine.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

HodgesoN said:


> I started at 18 and im still al good.


If you consider what I read in your thread as 'all good' I hate to see you on a bad day, pritty srue you're abit of a mental and physicall mess to say the least, unless your making it up to fool the competition and really your on top of the world.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry mate just read your updated post, a wise person once told me tren is like pandoras box anyone can open it but you never know what your going to get


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Sorry mate just read your updated post, a wise person once told me tren is like pandoras box anyone can open it but you never know what your going to get


In my case just recently I got horrendous itchy red blotches and stomach pain as well as night sweats and disturbed sleep. I knocked it on the head after 2 and a half weeks. Never touching it again. I will do any compound other than tren. I have tried it 3 times now and each time it came with bad sides but I thought it may have been a bad batch or certain brand. Apparently not. My body just does not like it. I can achieve all I want without it so no loss to me. The amount of negative things you hear about tren compared to other compounds makes me wonder if it really is worth the hassle to use it. You never seem to hear from people having issues with boldenone for example.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Honest opinion, I would seriously think twice about using tren again.

Gains are excellent, better than anything ive used before, but personally the mental side of things are not to be taken lightly.

Im generally a placid guy, it really does take a lot to wind me up but once I go I go. This tren has totally changed me tbh, high's then lows, temper flares you name it I got it, head is all over the show atm.

Im actually thinking about coming off it atm, its that bad.

As for hodgeson, it was only the past week or so that he was posting about not being able to sleep for 50 odd hour due to tren, but apparently all is well??

Seriously Do your research first m8! Noone here can tell you what to do, only offer guidance.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

It does seem it's very hit and miss. As you can see through the thread, some very experienced users here just doesn't agree with them. Some less experienced users like myself have no issue running it at 600-800...

If in all seriousness you are going to take it. And most of them go ahead and do it, whether they chose to admit it or not. Then start low, and use Acetate. build it up, and see how you do. Atleast you can get off it quick if need be.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, moderate doses work just fine with good results, no need for heavy cycles, gains are minimally better, yet sides are much worse.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Really?
> 
> Were you not diagnosed with psychosis or something just a day or so ago from using a gram of tren a week?


indeed mate, im still highly shut down and not on this planet now, got out of hostpital the other day, im gettin worse and worse, i wrote that comment before all this happend lol, shows i vein and stupid i was eh.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

zack amin said:


> Sorry mate just read your updated post, a wise person once told me tren is like pandoras box anyone can open it but you never know what your going to get


yeh i wrote that text before i went down hill.


----------



## HodgesoN (Sep 9, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, moderate doses work just fine with good results, no need for heavy cycles, gains are minimally better, yet sides are much worse.


put it this way, i wont be going going over a gram of anyhthing for a long time and the tren wont be gettin used for a long time, im pretty educated about training and aas but i didnt know this kind of **** could come from it.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i should imagine with all the young blokes going to their doctors with problems associated with gear use, it wont be long before there is a massive clampdown on gear supply and use....the medical profession must be reporting back to govt departments.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

justin case said:


> i should imagine with all the young blokes going to their doctors with problems associated with gear use, it wont be long before there is a massive clampdown on gear supply and use....the medical profession must be reporting back to govt departments.


Definitely agree. It's so common for teenagers using AAS now. I hear of loads using, it's getting stupid i think; simply because their all uneducated and have no idea what their doing to themselves.


----------



## coleman (Aug 18, 2007)

I've run tren twice, was 23 or 24, the gains r un real, but as a few people have said, the sides are to! Night sweats when you can actually get to sleep, my temper was disgustingly bad, fly off the handle if my food took longer to cook than I expected etc, felt really distant from my family n the work fu#k off was used a lot lol! It's not something that should be taken lightly, currently using one rip 200 which has a little bit of tren with test and so far all good, seem a tad moodier but that's it. And as far as I can see works well, my advice would be to leave it alone for a while until u grow up a bit( don't mean that in a bad way) just mean at 18 your temper is easily set off anyway and using something as harsh as tren will get you into a lot off trouble, you should wait until your older and more experienced with the changes the gear does to you!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

coleman said:


> I've run tren twice, was 23 or 24, the gains r un real, but as a few people have said, the sides are to! Night sweats when you can actually get to sleep, my temper was disgustingly bad, fly off the handle if my food took longer to cook than I expected etc, felt really distant from my family n the work fu#k off was used a lot lol! It's not something that should be taken lightly, currently using one rip 200 which has a little bit of tren with test and so far all good, seem a tad moodier but that's it. And as far as I can see works well, my advice would be to leave it alone for a while until u grow up a bit( don't mean that in a bad way) just mean at 18 your temper is easily set off anyway and using something as harsh as tren will get you into a lot off trouble, you should wait until your older and more experienced with the changes the gear does to you!


lol i don't think age determines your temper, thats more personality, no?


----------



## coleman (Aug 18, 2007)

It's obviously a factor, the older I've got I can control mine more, I feel more comfortable on cycle now than I did when I was younger!


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> lol i don't think age determines your temper, thats more personality, no?


come on man when we are young we all think we are the ****

When you grow up you become humble, hence less of a temper

Hell just look at mike tyson


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

newborn said:


> come on man when we are young we all think we are the ****
> 
> When you grow up you become humble, hence less of a temper
> 
> Hell just look at mike tyson


im 18 years old now and not temperamental at all really. just finished my first cycle too which was tren, test and mast. i dont think i have anything to prove by being angry or acting hard like most do. i like to stay quiet


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

you'll sprout balls from your forehead and you'll also grow udders


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> you'll sprout balls from your forehead and you'll also grow udders


but what are the downsides?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

TG123 said:


> but what are the downsides?


girls start touching you


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> girls start touching you


I heard tren had some bad sides but never imagined they could be that bad


----------

